# Horn of Plenty



## flrvcamper (Feb 18, 2016)

I am looking for a Horn of Plenty that was in magazine some years back. If anyone has the pattern I would love to get it again.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I made a few of these. About six. No pattern. I cut tapered pieces using a taper jig on my table saw and glued them up to form a hollow cone. I then sanded and shaped it round. I then made angled cuts in it , twisted each section and glued it back together. More sanding. 20" long 7" at mouth.


----------



## shill14 (Jun 6, 2016)

Beautiful job, and I really love how you set up it up for display in your home.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

These are fun to make but very hard to sell.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Jim, this is a very creative piece and you've done a fine job on it.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

